# TRON Legacy and TRON on Blu 4/5/2011



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

For those interested, TRON and TRON legacy come out on Blu 4/5/2011.

Here is a coupon for some money off:

http://www.disneymovierewards.ronlp...offers/tron-coupon?cmp=dmov_dmr_url_ttw_print

Also, if you rent the movie via Directv, you will receive a coupon for $5 off the Blu.

WARNING about the blu: The film is presented as the version that was seen in IMAX theaters. So the aspect ratio will change from 2:35:1 to 1:78:1 for the action scenes.


----------



## CodyJ (Sep 7, 2010)

I enjoyed this, thought it was spectacular in most ways. I watched it again on demand and really enjoyed.


----------

